# LPG in Norway and Sweden



## fishy & Nina (May 9, 2010)

A useful link for anyone travelling north with Gaslow fitted:
Velkommen til den Norske LPG guiden

This gives a list of LPG stations - we used it last year when we were up there for 4 months.  It is updated fairly regularly and we found it to be very accurate.

You will need the adaptors available from Gaslow

When you get to the page, scroll down until you see 2 flags on the left.  Left click and it takes you to the list in Norwegian.  Whilst there is an English version it is well out of date and the Norwegian one is easy enough to work out.

Happy travelling
ian


----------

